# BSN for medically trained veterans!



## TLDR20 (Oct 21, 2015)

The University of North Carolina at Greensboro has started a program called the Veterans Access Program, which allows medically trained veterans access to a traditional or accelerated Bachelor of Science in Nursing Degree(BSN).This means any medically trained veteran, or a veteran that wasn't a medic, but since being out has gone that path i.e CNA, EMT, paramedic, already a nurse but want a BSN.
 The program has the potential, as in my case, to get an 18D a BSN in only 3 semesters. The program has been set up to maximize credit from a veteran or active servicemember's Joint Service Transcript, in order to get the most applicable credit. I personally was granted a great deal of credits, in addition to credit for my clinical experiences while in SOCM/SFMS. Veterans get priority admission, and are given specialized advising, as well as priority clinical placement. Lastly the grant that pays for the program is co-sponsored by Cone Health, and the head of Talent Acquisition is one of the professors for a special MIL-CIV transition course. The program is well thought out, well funded, and is currently running. 

Check it out! UNCG School of Nursing


----------



## AKkeith (Oct 21, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks for the info and link!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 21, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> The University of North Carolina at Greensboro has started a program called the Veterans Access Program, which allows medically trained veterans access to a traditional or accelerated Bachelor of Science in Nursing Degree(BSN).This means any medically trained veteran, or a veteran that wasn't a medic, but since being out has gone that path i.e CNA, EMT, paramedic, already a nurse but want a BSN.
> The program has the potential, as in my case, to get an 18D a BSN in only 3 semesters. The program has been set up to maximize credit from a veteran or active servicemember's Joint Service Transcript, in order to get the most applicable credit. I personally was granted a great deal of credits, in addition to credit for my clinical experiences while in SOCM/SFMS. Veterans get priority admission, and are given specialized advising, as well as priority clinical placement. Lastly the grant that pays for the program is co-sponsored by Cone Health, and the head of Talent Acquisition is one of the professors for a special MIL-CIV transition course. The program is well thought out, well funded, and is currently running.
> 
> Check it out! UNCG School of Nursing



I applaud UNCG, SON for it's program. You can't beat an 18-D being able to sit boards after three semesters. The BSN is the way to go. There are two year CC programs that get you a diploma and the chance to sit state boards. If you do that, you should plug in to an RN to BSN progran ASAP. The shortage of nurses nation wide is very acute. You can pick a place to practice just about anywhere, with excellent salary/benefits. Once you have nailed down a BSN, extended practice programs with an MSN in Anesthesia (CRNA), Primary Care Nurse Practioner(PCNP), and other subspecialties are available. With people living longer, the need for care rises sharply. Among the population of folks living longer includes Nurses. Not only are the stepping away from practice, their need for health care. My wife still puts in a couple ten hour shifts a week, and she can write her own ticket re: unit she works, salary, and working hours. Many of the nurses there are doing the same thing. The hole in the Nursing Profession is huge, and growing larger every day. Do think about it, you will have a job when you graduate, and your salary will be pretty good. CRNA's are pulling down six figures, as are some of the other expanded nursing roles. There are several on this board that I would like to see them think about this, and other programs. 

Best of luck for those who see tha gold plated value, and step into BSN programs out there.


----------



## pardus (Oct 21, 2015)

That's very cool!


----------



## x SF med (Oct 21, 2015)

Damn, I wish that was available when I was recently ETS'd....  I was told that none of my credits/experience would transfer and I knew from working clinical rotations/ER rotations that I was medically better than most nurses at the time.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 21, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Damn, I wish that was available when I was recently ETS'd....  I was told that none of my credits/experience would transfer and I knew from working clinical rotations/ER rotations that I was medically better than most nurses at the time.



Have you looked in the right places?


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 21, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Damn, I wish that was available when I was recently ETS'd....  I was told that none of my credits/experience would transfer and I knew from working clinical rotations/ER rotations that I was medically better than most nurses at the time.



Yeah that is total BS. We have an 80's era 18D going through with me right now.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 21, 2015)

Almost as bad as me getting my paramedic in 96 at Bragg, only to get out being told that P.A. would not accept N.C. cert at the time. This is when @policemedic and I met...

M.


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 4, 2015)

I know this program, and the director.  I got my BSN from UNCG in 2003, before this program.  I was a reservist at the time and spooling up for Iraq and they worked with me to ensure I got everything I needed so I would graduate on time.  Most excellent program.  If anyone has any questions about their SoN, shoot me a message.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 4, 2015)

Devildoc said:


> I know this program, and the director.  I got my BSN from UNCG in 2003, before this program.  I was a reservist at the time and spooling up for Iraq and they worked with me to ensure I got everything I needed so I would graduate on time.  Most excellent program.  If anyone has any questions about their SoN, shoot me a message.



Yeah, or shoot me that message, as I am here now. ;)


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 4, 2015)

Susan Letvak, PhD is the director.  Email addy: saletvak@uncg.edu.  She is a former Navy nurse, good people.  I am not a recruiter for UNCG, and in spite of graduating from there can occasionally be a questionably competent graduate, but it is a great program and am happy to grease the skids however I can to help people get the info they need to make educated decisions.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 4, 2015)

Devildoc said:


> Susan Letvak, PhD is the director.  Email addy: saletvak@uncg.edu.  She is a former Navy nurse, good people.  I am not a recruiter for UNCG, and in spite of graduating from there can occasionally be a questionably competent graduate, but it is a great program and am happy to grease the skids however I can to help people get the info they need to make educated decisions.



Don't email Dr.Letvak first please. PM me here, as I am currently in the program and can answer questions first.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 29, 2015)

New UNCG nursing program puts veterans on fast track to degree


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 8, 2016)

I just want to bump this as we have so many docs around it may be a good thing. 

Just so everyone is aware of how good this program can be, take a few examples of success. Two of us in the program(one 68w from 82nd, and one 18D) both received highly coveted externship(paid) in critical care units. Other veterans in the program are doing ED work, while others are pursuing other externships. You will not get a better, more supportive program to help you transition from military medicine to becoming an RN. 

If you have ever even thought of a career in medicine, even as a PA, or MD, and you haven't at least looked at getting a BSN you are wrong as fuck. Again this program is well funded, well thought out, and excellently resourced.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 9, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> I just want to bump this as we have so many docs around it may be a good thing.
> 
> Just so everyone is aware of how good this program can be, take a few examples of success. Two of us in the program(one 68w from 82nd, and one 18D) both received highly coveted externship(paid) in critical care units. Other veterans in the program are doing ED work, while others are pursuing other externships. You will not get a better, more supportive program to help you transition from military medicine to becoming an RN.
> 
> If you have ever even thought of a career in medicine, even as a PA, or MD, and you haven't at least looked at getting a BSN you are wrong as fuck. Again this program is well funded, well thought out, and excellently resourced.



So cool. Wish I had this in 99

M.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 9, 2016)

Muppet said:


> So cool. Wish I had this in 99
> 
> M.



Do it now!!!!


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 9, 2016)

Excellent school, excellent program, pro-military.  If I could graduate from there, anyone can.....

Edited to add: I was not in this program, but I got my BSN at UNCG and know the faculty.  Top shelf.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 9, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Do it now!!!!



To build on this, I once had a friend who was an ED doc.  I frequently brought patients into his ED.  He's passed on now, but he tried like the dickens to get me to go to med school.  I felt I was too old, didn't want to go into that kind of debt (loans for school plus loans to live on, etc).  His answer to my reticence was, "Look, loans are loans and you'll pay them off.  If you start now, you'll be a doc by 40.  You're going to be 40 anyway; wouldn't you rather be 40 and an EM doc?"

I was an idiot and didn't listen, so I remain a paramedic who occasionally shoots people.

Don't be me.  Take the opportunity to improve your lot in life.


----------



## pardus (Feb 9, 2016)

policemedic said:


> To build on this, I once had a friend who was an ED doc.  I frequently brought patients into his ED.  He's passed on now, but he tried like the dickens to get me to go to med school.  I felt I was too old, didn't want to go into that kind of debt (loans for school plus loans to live on, etc).  His answer to my reticence was, "Look, loans are loans and you'll pay them off. * If you start now, you'll be a doc by 40.  You're going to be 40 anyway; wouldn't you rather be 40 and an EM doc?"*
> 
> I was an idiot and didn't listen, so I remain a paramedic who occasionally shoots people.
> 
> Don't be me.  Take the opportunity to improve your lot in life.




I had a Dr tell me the same exact thing.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 9, 2016)

Ditto... 

M.


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 10, 2016)

policemedic said:


> To build on this, I once had a friend who was an ED doc.  I frequently brought patients into his ED.  He's passed on now, but he tried like the dickens to get me to go to med school.  I felt I was too old, didn't want to go into that kind of debt (loans for school plus loans to live on, etc).  His answer to my reticence was, "Look, loans are loans and you'll pay them off.  If you start now, you'll be a doc by 40.  You're going to be 40 anyway; wouldn't you rather be 40 and an EM doc?"
> 
> I was an idiot and didn't listen, so I remain a paramedic who occasionally shoots people.
> 
> Don't be me.  Take the opportunity to improve your lot in life.



Same.  I was a corpsman in the reserve and a paramedic; a mentor of mine who was an attending in the ED of the local hospital (he is still there) was also on the admissions board of the med school.  He encouraged me to apply, but having two young kids and a few other factors really dissuaded me.  I think about it from time to time...you know, if I had done it now I would be doing XXXX....but I don't regret my decision.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 10, 2016)

I have zero desire to be an MD. But all the desire in the world to be an advanced practice nurse. There are a lot of opportunities in medicine to make lots of money and have lots of responsibility outside of the MD track.


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 10, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> I have zero desire to be an MD. But all the desire in the world to be an advanced practice nurse. There are a lot of opportunities in medicine to make lots of money and have lots of responsibility outside of the MD track.



When I was going down the decision-making algorithm, "quality of life" came up often.  I make pretty good money, can go anywhere and do anything (in nursing), and my time is my time, and I get a lot of it.  I make the same as NPs in this area (actually make more than the starting salary of NPs at the local hospital); of course, CRNAs make serious bank, and NPs elsewhere do much better.  I do not regret my decision.


----------



## Docboats (Jul 17, 2017)

I know this is old, but had to revive anyway...

I am seriously considering applying to med school next year (trying for USU, but will apply for HPSP if I get accepted somewhere else close to home). After seeing this thread, I decided to poke around and see if there are any veteran-BSN programs close to home... turns out there is one a few miles from my house. I could WALK to this school, graduate BSN 18 months from now, commission Navy (or Army), and still get out with a decent retirement in my early 40's, and go on to have plenty of time for a fulfilling civilian life.

Pretty interesting considering the earliest I could have an MD/DO would be 6 years from now...and then residency.

BTW: Background = turning 30, wife, 4 boys, own a house, blah blah


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 17, 2017)

Docboats said:


> I know this is old, but had to revive anyway...
> 
> I am seriously considering applying to med school next year (trying for USU, but will apply for HPSP if I get accepted somewhere else close to home). After seeing this thread, I decided to poke around and see if there are any veteran-BSN programs close to home... turns out there is one a few miles from my house. I could WALK to this school, graduate BSN 18 months from now, commission Navy (or Army), and still get out with a decent retirement in my early 40's, and go on to have plenty of time for a fulfilling civilian life.
> 
> ...



Nursing has its ups and downs bro. I am sure that like me you will gravitate to critical care. Once there you can go literally anywhere, CRNA, Mental Health NP, Acute Care NP, are all just an application and some elbow grease away...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 17, 2017)

[QU8


----------



## policemedic (Jul 18, 2017)

I've been faculty for several exercises with USUHS, and their MS4 students are as good as they come, plus their military emergency medicine curriculum is second to none.  Keep in mind you'll be paid as an O1 the entire time you're in school, although your promotions will catch up once you graduate.

USUHS doesn't offer a BSN, but they do offer graduate nursing degrees.  If you choose to go the nursing route through another school, you can still apply to USUHS for your MSN.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 18, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> If you go the Med School route, I will promise you that your wife will be an academic widow for over four years, prolly closer to ten. There are many expanded practice Nursing, and the PA routes you can take that will give you more money.



When I was looking at what to do in life.....

I actually got all my pre-med courses squared away, MCATs and all.  I was all but guaranteed a slot at UNC med school.  Then a good friend, a mentor and an EM doc in the UNC ED (also on the board of admissions) took me out for a beer.  Over the beer he said, "If you really want to go, I will get you in.  But let me tell you what you are really in for." At the time I was a newlywed and gunning to start a family and med school/residency wasn't going to be kind to my aversion to working 100 hours a week.

I wanted to be a doc for the wrong reasons, and it would have likely strained my marriage at best (killed it at worst).

As @TLDR20 eloquently stated, there are so many option in nursing.  So many.  I have done:  critical care, ED, flight, hyperbarics/dive medicine, interventional radiology; I have been a bedside nurse, a nurse educator, a nurse manager (worst 6 months of my life, and I have the scars), and now a nurse coordinator, and I am currently in grad school.

Good luck in your search and carefully consider all the options.  Some are better than other in some ways, not so good in others.


----------



## Docboats (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks for the advice guys. It gets tough out here in the real world. 

Either way I'm going to stay on my current degree track (so much work for this damned piece of paper). I should be a college graduate this time next year! Plus wifey is on track for her grad school dreams, so my decision might be largely dependent on what programs she gets accepted to. Its nice to know there are options, but also kind of a pain in the ass having too many options.


----------

